#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Sleeping rough in Paris for Bastille day,

## DJ Pat

This trip was meant to be a big reunion with me and the cuz after several months of just emails and texting. It had the potential to be a trip of a lifetime, romantic sights, nice weather, good food, leisurely walks in parks, and erm, French people.

It was just that, but I sure never envisaged what would really happen.
Bus from Truro to Victoria in London was a late one, overnight. Sank six beers and ended up visiting the toilet every ten minutes which affected my sleeping ability. Bad move. 

Arrived at Victoria with sore head with two hours to kill before the connecting Eurolines bus to Paris.

Saw the big bus, it's a left hand drive French one, with an upstairs. British Eurolines buses are shit, without the ample legroom or blacked out windows.


_French Eurolines bus, ultimate in luxury._


_The British equivalent, a thing or two could be learnt here._

The journey was pretty quick, Channed tunnel etc and arriving in Paris. Noted the empty beer & wine hypermarkets outside Calais. The days of the infamous booze cruises were obviously of another era. 

Quick Metro ride to Porte De Pantin and we met at the Hotel de Paris. Went out, ate and drank three carafes of wine, whatever they are, had a look around and then the next day she was going to Barcelona for two days with her BF.

''Don't you worry, I'll move to a better hotel for when you come back, have fun''

Famous last words. I had a checque clearing in the bank which I was relying on. I know, silly to rely on a cheque clearing when so far away but this is a cheque that had cleared like clockwork in the past. Today it should have been available to withdraw. Was it fuck.

''Two more days I think'' Was the answer I got from the Barclays hotline. I had 30 euros on me and thought I could check into a hotel and tell them I'd pay later, explain my dilemma and I'd be ok. No can do. These hotels have seen it all before from scam artists like me. He'll do a runner with the towels and fittings, they think.

So I had 30 euros to last two days. It was thursday and she was back on saturday evening. She was expecting me to have a candlelit junior suite waiting for her, after all that's what I'd promised in all my faux hope.

It didn't hit home until a couple of hours later, when I'd been asked to leave three hotels including the budget St. Christophers Inn chain, that I'd be wandering around until nightfall then have to continue wandering around all night.

There was nothing for it. I had to call London. Sister only one home, she deposits 50 quid into my bank that I can draw immedietely. Ok a good start. Hostels start at 45 euros here for one night. 

I didn't bother calling anyone else. My fate was decided. I was going back to London early. I had the time so walked across town with my bag. My suitcase was in the hotel I checked out of. I'd only popped out to check my ATM balance. The case was ok there anyway, the balance had been paid upfront by the cuz.

Text message. 'hope ur having great fun alone in paris' From the cuz. Fuck off, that's all I need now.

_Killing time in Paris. no wonder I look so miserable, I'd not slept in a real bed for 36 hours._

So I consigned myself to wandering around. It was 2pm and ahead of me was 50 hours of nothingness. I had enough for fags, food and drink at least, so that was ok. So I took in the sights of Paris. On foot.

Went to the Eurolines office. Next bus available on saturday morning. By that time I'd might as well not bother. I didn't.

Walked along the river slowly, all the entire length. Walked slowly back, watched kids spraying a graffiti mural on a van, and took pictures. Strolled to the African quarter, walked around the blocks in a circle, slowly. It was then I made the decision to do something to help pass the time. Get drunk.


_Homeless loser_ 

Evening started, by which time I was well pissed, sat in park by canal, watching the middle classes sip wine and eat baguettes. They bring their own glasses with them, I noted. 
Sat chainsmoking by the canal and drinking red wine, had no corkscrew so had to push down cork into bottle with my pen. 10pm, maybe this wasn't so bad.

Watching the time was a waste of time. Doesn't make it go much faster.

Finally its past midnight and it really dawns on me that I have no bed to go to. The hours are stretched before me in a harsh reality that I'd never experienced before. So I walk the streets, to the other canal near the park opposite my first hotel. That kills an hour. Sit outside a bar, have 3 Leffe beers, then walk off round the corner without paying. Suckers.

I sit on a bench in the park. It's 2.45am and nobody is about. I lie down on the hard bench and then a security guard tells me to move on. I'm a homeless alcoholic bum with no place to go, in his eyes, a statistic.

I walk back to the river, another hour killed. Sit down at a scenic spot and take a picture:

_It was worth being temporarily homeless just for this view._

I have a nice spot to sit at. Secluded and no one to bother me. Cops walk by, no problems, I raise my wine bottle to them as they go past and they smile.

I wake up with a start. it's getting light and I'd dropped off in the upright sitting position. It's cold. I stand up and realise its 5am. Next option. Take the subway train, it's warm in there. I sit on the train and let out a long noisy booze & empty stomach induced stinking fart. What a stench, and it's rush hour. I look about me like Mr. Bean as if to make it it wasn't me. A black lady shakes her head at me, I must look homeless and quite possibly smell like it too.

I wake up with a start, the train is stationary in a tunnel and I'm alone. I need a piss. I piss all over the floor at the other end of the carriage as nobody is anywhere to be seen. the train starts up and moves slowly. Then pulls into a station. I'm at the other side of the city, way out. I check the time. 2pm. I must have slept all that time, at least 7 hours during the rush hour, back and forward along the length of the route. How many times? Fuck knows but I feel ok from the sleep I needed. 

I know where I'm sleeping tomorrow tonight.

Next day. friday. More wandering, I eat a Micdonalds as it's the cheapest option. I steal cans of sardines to save my cash for booze later. 

Paris is fucking expensive, I mean over the top pricey.

Walk along the other side of the river and shit in a public toilet. Luckily it's ok, with paper and a washbasin. Don't bother brushing teeth. More texts. If only she knew...

See a few beggars about and one guy is outside the Metro station, the usual thing.

_Being skint and needy has no prejudices as to who it afflicts_

Today goes quicker due to my sleep on the train, and I stroll along the riverside and kill three hours in the gardens of a hospital. 

Evening comes. The final evening is upon me at last, I know where I'm sitting later and I know the sleeping arrangements. It's planned. I sit and watch the friday night yuppies socialising and sitting by the canal agin. The white wine, brie and baguette crowd, all smoking marlboro lights.

I buy two bottles of red wine and move to my final seat by the river again. 4 hours to kill then it's on the subway again.

It goes smoothly.


_Paris Metro: Inadequate pissing facilities but a smooth ride_

Wake up again on train, but it's only 11am. think about nodding off again but am excited that this ordeal is almost over. Text from cuz. 'back in paris see in 3 hours did u book hotel'

I sit by the river again and tereat myself to a real sandwich, it's delicious. walk along the river and sit in hospital gardens again. Breezy and bright but not hot. I walk along the back streets round the train station. Very concrete and urban, kids hanging around smoking with skateboards. Finally meet the cuz and go to hotel.

Call bank as I can't check my balance in a foreign ATM.

''Oh it's all fine, your last call to us was on thursday morning, your funds were clear that afternoon''

Fucking bastards.

----------


## slimboyfat

Hmmmmm......is this a get out of jail thread?

I am sure I saw it in MKP a few minutes ago

----------


## Orroz

Talk about experiencing Paris the hard way. Hats off to you, though - you survived

----------


## DJ Pat

And much as it was painful at the time, I look back on it and smile.

The cuz has never been told about this episode though.

----------


## slimboyfat

Who took the pics for you then?

----------


## DJ Pat

I put the camera on timer and set it on walls etc

----------


## slimboyfat

I feel your pain

----------


## slimboyfat

By the way Pat. You have been living in God's country - Cornwall - for a while now. There must be some good travel thread material there. I know I have done The Eden Project already but that place is pretty shite anyway.

I would be interested to know what the Helston Aeropark aka Flambards looks like now.

The last time I was there the best thing was playing Space Harrier in their arcade - and the remote control boats

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

and erm, French people.


Yup!

----------


## Butterfly

I am puzzled, where does the cuz live ? England or France ? and what about the boyfriend ?

that sounds like a miserable trip, and Paris is quite cheap when you know where to go

----------


## dirtydog

^Don't get much cheaper than sleeping on the subway  :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

> I am puzzled, where does the cuz live ? England or France ? and what about the boyfriend ?
> 
> that sounds like a miserable trip, and Paris is quite cheap when you know where to go


 
 Cuz lives in Bangkok, works for a pharmecutical outfit. Gets a lot of time off and goes abroad a lot. Her BF is opening an art gallery in Paris soon, and is there quite often. He also lives in Bangkok most of the time.

----------


## Butterfly

so the BF is some Thai snob opening an art gallery in Paris (he should open a Thai massage, they are quite popular in Paris, they are opening everywhere)

where do you fit in all this ?  :Razz: 

drove past Saint Germain this evening, it was lovely, a bit crowded though but nice to get drunk on the "rose"  :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

The BF is French.

I fit in due to us being cousins, although our 'relationship' started almost 2 years ago, by accident I should say....

----------


## Butterfly

so you are still porking her ?  :Razz: 

where did she find the boyfriend in Bangkok ? Ekkamai chillout bars ?  :mid:

----------


## DJ Pat

Dunno but they've been together about 4 years I think.

Yes we still do stuff, we've booked a beach bungalow in Koh Chang for ten days in early October. One night in Pattaya's Amari Orchid either side of the trip, so we don't have to journey all the way each time in one go.

Who knows, might knock up the dog.

----------

